# معك لا اريد شيئا على الارض كاملة للبابا شنودة



## melomelo333 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

تأملات للبابا شنودة 


فوق الرائعة


----------



## melomelo333 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*معك لا اريد شيئا على الارض للبابا شنودة كاملة*

تأملات اكثر من رائعة


دا الجزء الاول منها 


لو عجبتكم هانزل الباقي



حمل من هنا 


بس ياريت رد علشان اعرف اذا كانت عجبتكم والا لأ؟؟؟
صلوا لي كتير ياجماعة محتاج صلوات بجد صدقوني


----------



## betersaad (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: معك لا اريد شيئا على الارض كاملة للبابا شنو*

حلوةةةةةةةةةةةةة طحن
:heat:


----------



## melomelo333 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: معك لا اريد شيئا على الارض كاملة للبابا شنو*

معلش ياجماعة وانا بنزلها ايدي جات على الانتر غلط 


سامحوني وصلوا لي


انا عندي التأملات كلها كاملة 


انتظروا مني المزيد


بس ياريت تشجيعة


----------



## miramar (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بجد تامل حلو اووووووووووووووى 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## rere rere (2 أكتوبر 2008)

جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى جدا 
جارى التحميل . . .  . . .
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## mimento (2 أكتوبر 2008)

انا مستني بفارغ الصبر جميل جددددددددددددداااااااااا


----------



## adelselim2008 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## abumadona (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جدا جدا جدا على تعبك


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## jcmaged (19 مارس 2009)

thank you


----------



## jcmaged (19 مارس 2009)

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (20 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 مارس 2009)

​


----------



## ramynagy (25 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kokogego (2 مايو 2009)

العظه جميله فعلا و انا كنت محتاجها بس لو تكمل تبقى احسن و احسن شكرا ليك جداً جداً


----------



## goldberggober (18 يونيو 2009)

جميله قوي


----------



## د.أشرف شفيق (18 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لتعبك


----------



## المجدلية (18 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا كتير


----------



## emad atya (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مششششكور


----------



## anton_2012 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جارى التحميل . . . . . .


----------



## shata (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااا


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: معك لا اريد شيئا على الارض للبابا شنودة كاملة*

شكرا جدا

الرب يبارك مجهودك​


----------



## monymena (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا ليك


----------



## elamer1000 (3 مايو 2010)

الف شكر لسك

بس ياريت تعملهم عنواين منفصلة 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## hangel999 (3 مايو 2010)

*تاملات البابا رائعا جدا جدا جدا*


----------

